# Modelling



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Get with a photographer, get some nice head shots, then find a talent/modeling agency with a good reputation and tell them what you are interested in doing.

Look up meekakitty on YouTube. She used to be a model and has a whole bunch of videos that can help you probably search "meekakitty modeling"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseyGhirl97 (Oct 12, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Get with a photographer, get some nice head shots, then find a talent/modeling agency with a good reputation and tell them what you are interested in doing.
> 
> Look up meekakitty on YouTube. She used to be a model and has a whole bunch of videos that can help you probably search "meekakitty modeling"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank You


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There really isn't anything called 'horse modelling'. If you can get a modelling contract, you go where they tell you to and work with what you're given. 

If you want to work exclusively with horses, modelling isn't the way to go.


----------



## HorseyGhirl97 (Oct 12, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> There really isn't anything called 'horse modelling'. If you can get a modelling contract, you go where they tell you to and work with what you're given.
> 
> If you want to work exclusively with horses, modelling isn't the way to go.


My friend does horse modelling and it was him that told me to get into it. They model for horsey magazines and catalogues:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Try CowDivas. They like to use girls that actually ride and try to get modeling jobs for them...or they used to anyhow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorseyGhirl97 said:


> My friend does horse modelling and it was him that told me to get into it. They model for horsey magazines and catalogues:lol:


If _he's_ so knowledgeable about it, why hasn't he given you any leads? You'd think anyone who wants to encourage someone to do something they're already into would be able to give you information on it.

All the models I've ever seen in horse mags or even in mainstream advertising aren't equestrians. It's pretty obvious they're just there for the shoot, and have no clue what horses are all about.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I do modeling in my free time. I got started using a Model Mayhem account to find photographers in my area. Most of the time photographers will work with your ideas, but if you are trying to have some kind of job as a horse catalog type model, you won't get one. Agencies send their models to wherever they are needed. There is no specific equestrian model.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You need training and an agent. Specifically you need an agent with contacts to the horse mags who would be willing to allow you to limit yourself to only that line of work. You also need to be able to successfully land those jobs when you get sent for a casting call or whatever the term is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

